# USCG PICS



## 275ANGER! (Mar 3, 2008)

Stumbled upon this slide show:

http://www.dtic.mil/ndia/2007USCG/PhotoSlideshow_Final30Oct.pdf


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice slide show!!

Especially liked pics 40 and 46...

Not that I didn't have appreciation before for the USCG, but now I have a better appreciation for all that it takes to BE the USCG.

Thanks for that, 275!! ;);)


----------

